# ,
, ,             ?    .   -                 .          (      ,   ).       206        ?  !

----------



----------


## -  953

, ,       ,         2011 ?     ?

----------


## margo46

"    "?     ?

----------


## -  953

(..  - )      (   ).      , ..   .     -    ?  - .

----------


## BorisG

> ...


     ,      ,   .   ""   . 
..    ,  .
      ,  .

----------


## -  953

> ,      ,   .   ""   . 
> ..    ,  .
>       ,  .


   ?   ,  ,          .   - .   ...    :Wink:

----------

> ?   ,  ,          .   - .   ...


  ...     ,      /?      ?    ,

----------


## tat9718204

,  ?

----------


## tat9718204

...

----------


## -  953

> ...     ,      /?      ?    ,


-,  213 .    .   /    . -,       ?    2011 .     .     :Wink:

----------


## -  953

> ...


  . ,      .        .   ,  ,     :Frown:

----------

> . ,      .        .   ,  ,


,              
   -   ,       
        -    .     ,   .     ,      ,

----------


## Plesen~

> -,  213 .    .   /    .


    ,    ,        ,        (  )
      213    ,     ,          ,       (  415000 =)




> -,       ?    2011 .     .


  ..          ,      ...       ,            (   )     (),

----------


## tat9718204

> . ,      .        .   ,  ,


          ,    ,  ,        .         .

         ,    ,         .

----------

.     .      .    .      ?

----------


## Plesen~

1 13 030*10 01* 0000 130

----------


## 2006

.         ...
   ,  .

:

1304 05 000-1303 05 000 -  
1303 05 000-1304 05 000 -   

     11303010010000130 ?




 29  2010 . N 02-03-10/4914 
<           ,      , ,   ,   ,        >


                    ,      , ,   ,    ( -   ),        , .

        ,       ,      10  2008 . N 8,                (    )  ,            N 40101 ",          " ( -  N 40101),      .

                              ,        .

       ,       ,     ,    .

  " "       ,         ,    104 -       XXX 1 13 03 000 00 0000 130 "         ",        ,  XXX -     ,     .

          N 40101        .

         ,     N 40101,   104 ,      ,       XXX 1 13 03 000 00 0000 130 "         ",        ,  XXX -     ,     .

      ,        30  2008 . N 148,      ,                  ( -         ),         ,            ( -       ),         (     0504817) ( - )     4 ",  "       "".

  5  242      ,      ,                        .

                        .

                  :

  1 -         ,    ;

  5 -             ;

  7 -     ,    .

   2 - 4  6  .

                            ,      ,     .





        ,     , :

  " " -       XXX 1 19 02000 02 0000 151 "  ,     ,   ,      ",  XXX -       ,               ;

  104 -       XXX 1 18 01010 01 0000 151 "      ,     ,   ,       ",  XXX -      ,     .

                              ,        .

                      ,             ,            N 40204 "  ",   N 40201.

        ,       , :

  " " -   ,      ,      ;

  104 -   ,               .

                            N 40201  ,           N 40105 "  ".

      :

  " " -   ,      ,    ;

  104 -   ,           .

----------


## -buh

> , ,       ,         2011 ?     ?



      ,       ?,      ,      .127   1   ,    ,           ,

----------


## 2006

*-buh*,

----------


## 2006

:
1304 04 000-1303 05 000 - 
1401 01 000-1303 05 000 -     
 :Embarrassment: 
  ?

----------


## Plesen~

*2006*   ?    " " ?

----------


## 2006

*Plesen~*, 



> .         ...
>    ,  .
> 
> :
> 
> 1304 05 000-1303 05 000 -  
> 1303 05 000-1304 05 000 -

----------


## 2006

> ?


     ?

----------



----------


## Plesen~

..

----------


## 666

!   .  ,    .       .        .   .  ..   - 130404/130305. , !!

----------


## BEBL

.            ,   ,          . , ....  .!

----------


## 5

.       .  01.01.2013.     208.12   15..  212-   .     .        / .    211    /.   .           .   .

----------


## Rahsch

> .       .  01.01.2013.     208.12   15..  212-   .     .        / .    211    /.   .           .   .


          . )
     .
  ,     .

1.         : .302.11.830-.304.03.730;
2.        : .304.03.830-.208.12.660.
3.        : .303.05.830-.304.05.211*
4.      -   : .304.04.130-.303.05.730

*   3,      ,           ,        .              .               ,      211.        2  3  :

2.         (       ): .304.03.830-.304.05.211;
3.   : .303.05.730-.208.12.660.

      162    ,    ,   ,        .

----------

2013        .  01.01.2014         (..       ).    01.01.2014     .     2014   ,       2013  2014 (..   ).       "    . 161, . 219       ,     ,  ,      ,        .   .38                        . ,      ,      ,                      ".       ,                                 .     ))))

----------


## topalov

( 2014 )?
 ,     .
  - ?
  -  .        ( , , )     .

----------


## topalov

( 2014 )?
 ,     .
  - ?
  -  .        ( , , )     .

----------


## 2016

: 
   31.12.2015.     -  15 . ,    - 15.01.2016. 
       01.01.2016. ?  -   ?
 .

----------


## topalov

> -  15 . ,    - 15.01.2016.


            ?

----------

> ?


  .   .  01.01.2016 ?      15.01.2016.

----------

-   .

----------

